# Rob's Juice Testing



## Rob Fisher

OK things have settled after the CT trip and it's time to start the quest for one or two more juices I can use as an All Day Vape! (ADV)

I don't want to upset my normal vape equipment so we have currently the following...

Erica the REO Grand with VM Menthol Ice and VM Coconut concentrate drops.
Maria the Russian 91% on the Sigelei 20W with pure VM Menthol Ice.
Amanda the LP REO Grand with pure VM Menthol Ice trying to recover from all the test juices that were thrown at her... she is going to have to be submerged because one of nasty tobacco juices is still hovering despite the Reomiser being cleaned in hot water. She is going to have to be flushed properly... including the tube.

So let's build a coil for the Kayfun Lite + Clone and the Russian 91% Clone and put them on the other Sigelei and the SVD. Kayfun coil came out at 1 Ohm and the Russian 1,5 Ohm.

@Gazzacpt very kindly donated a length of twisted Kanthal for me to try and I gave up trying to put in on either of the clones because the wire just slips out from under the screw on both so the special twisted wire will be reserved for the real equipment. I did micro coils with 28g Kanthal.

Kayfun got HHV Atomic Grasshopper and the Russian got HHV Lemonade. Both will be set at 8 watts.

Now normally on a juice test I would dive in and give my review but I have learnt that one or two puffs and initial reaction is more often than not just wrong... one needs to vape the juice for at least a few hours.

Juices still to go are a few bottles of Feellife, Bowdens Mate, VK King's Cream, Frenilla, 64 and Drakes Yolo.

One thing I'm very happy about is that after my first disaster with clones neither the Kayfun nor Russian clone has leaked and both appear to be working pretty well.

Initial reaction is I haven't found a new ADV yet... but I will persevere for a few hours.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY

wow rob you on a mission of note! it took me about a year of trying different types of juice and now I know what I want. hope you find some advs

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Very interesting thread.
Looking forward to reading more of the adventure.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say I'm not holding my breath... I'm a bit of a juice pleb and haven't found one high end juice I like... in fact I have only found one juice on the whole planet that I do like and while some juices I have enjoyed for a few minutes I just end up on my staple Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice.

But I will try and keep an open mind for the next week or two while I try and find another ADV juice....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Have to agree with you to some extent.
Although I haven't tried anywhere near as many as you have, I only managed to find 1 so far in my limited experience that I can have as an ADV.
Problem at the same time is that having the 1 ADV, I fear I might make myself "sick" of it or get used to the flavour and not enjoy it anymore.

I need to broaden my horizons and venture more flavours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Problem at the same time is that having the 1 ADV, I fear I might make myself "sick" of it or get used to the flavour and not enjoy it anymore.
> 
> I need to broaden my horizons and venture more flavours.



I agree 100%. That is the reason I'm on this quest right now... 

The HHV Lemonade is not a winner so far... the Atomic Grasshopper has potential but I'm not yet convinced...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I agree 100%. That is the reason I'm on this quest right now...
> 
> The HHV Lemonade is not a winner so far... the Atomic Grasshopper has potential but I'm not yet convinced...


The Atomic Grasshopper needs a day or two of vaping. Did you order it with mild menthol? Of course you can easily add a drop or two of VM Menthol Concentrate if you need stronger menthol in there.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> The Atomic Grasshopper needs a day or two of vaping. Did you order it with mild menthol? Of course you can easily add a drop or two of VM Menthol Concentrate if you need stronger menthol in there.



That's pretty good advice Andre! I'm going to leave it as is but may add a few drops tomorrow if I need to... I'm not sure which one I ordered... I din't know there were different Jumping Insects and just ordered the first one I saw.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> That's pretty good advice Andre! I'm going to leave it as is but may add a few drops tomorrow if I need to... I'm not sure which one I ordered... I din't know there were different Jumping Insects and just ordered the first one I saw.


Lol, just the one and only insect, but you have the option to add mild, medium or strong menthol. Should show in your email order confirmation. Important part, though, is that the juice can take menthol. Same goes for all HHV tobaccos.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Lol, just the one and only insect, but you have the option to add mild, medium or strong menthol. Should show in your email order confirmation. Important part, though, is that the juice can take menthol. Same goes for all HHV tobaccos.



 OK then it's almost time to start squirting Menthol into a few bottles! 

Just checked the email... it doesn't say anything about the menthol strength... but I do have this very handy!


----------



## johan

Rob I don't want to sound like a party pooper or a doom prophet, but isn't there some or other substance in menthol that your body requires/crave (I hate the word addicted) - I know too little about this subject, but might be worth investigating.


----------



## PeterHarris

I found my adv pretty early

Pina colada Which im now trying to recreate with my pwn diy mixing. Im very close

2ndly is vk traditional tobacco. Lovely stuff and vk amarula

Bubblegum is ok 1 day a week and then another adv is liqua chocolate whick im also close to recreating with dulce de leche from skyblu...

So im pretty close to being set....

Excuse the spelling. I hate typing on my phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

PeterHarris said:


> I found my adv pretty early
> 
> Pina colada Which im now trying to recreate with my pwn diy mixing. Im very close
> 
> 2ndly is vk traditional tobacco. Lovely stuff and vk amarula
> 
> Bubblegum is ok 1 day a week and then another adv is liqua chocolate whick im also close to recreating with dulce de leche from skyblu...
> 
> So im pretty close to being set....
> 
> Excuse the spelling. I hate typing on my phone




I have a bottle of pinacolada I'd be open to trade for pretty much anything? I can't vape it hey. Just too much for my taste buds. Only a couple ml's out of it.


----------



## ET

keep the faith rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Rob I don't want to sound like a party pooper or a doom prophet, but isn't there some or other substance in menthol that your body requires/crave (I hate the word addicted) - I know too little about this subject, but might be worth investigating.



I don't think it's that because I have regular blood tests for a few issues and all is well on the body front... I think it's just a taste issue really... I smoked Marlboro Blue Ice for the last few years of stinkies and the taste is so close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK HHV Lemonade is history... it had hardly a flavour but a heavy throat hit... so not for me.

HHV Atomic Grasshopper is still in the Kayfun but I have added a couple of drops of Menthol Concentrate to see if it makes a difference... right now it tastes just like cough mixture? Not a bad taste... but it really does taste like cough mixture...

At the end of the test I will have a cut price sale of 98% full juice bottles! 

Next up is the HHV Dew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I read something recently about menthol being illegal in quite a few countries, with regard to normal cigs. Because it's apparently very addictive. And smokers of menthol cigarettes have a much more difficult time quiting if they are menthol smokers.


Sent via Thor's hammer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I'll be down for a couple bottles to try out from your reject list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm definitely also down for getting in on that sale please 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

i'm hoping dew is remotely close to mountain dew, lemon twist or even dare i say it? mello yello


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> i'm hoping dew is remotely close to mountain dew, lemon twist or even dare i say it? mello yello



I think it's Mountain Dew... my initial reaction to it is positive and it's quite pleasant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

did you order it with the menthol added option or is it just straight dew?


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> did you order it with the menthol added option or is it just straight dew?



Straight Dew.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Also note that you can pretty much mentholate anything.
If you really like menthol, just add concentrate to a flavor you might discard before you right it off. Menthol goes extremely well with any fruit style vapes.


----------



## Silver

Go for it Rob, glad your clone equipment is working for you
Holding thumbs you find a nice juice, even if its not an ADV, as long as you find something you can add to the rotation occasionally

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Also note that you can pretty much mentholate anything.
> If you really like menthol, just add concentrate to a flavor you might discard before you right it off. Menthol goes extremely well with any fruit style vapes.



I always have my two concentrates with me... Coconut to add to Menthol Ice and then Menthol to add to everything else to try before discarding it.


----------



## Tom

Alex said:


> I read something recently about menthol being illegal in quite a few countries, with regard to normal cigs. Because it's apparently very addictive. And smokers of menthol cigarettes have a much more difficult time quiting if they are menthol smokers.
> 
> 
> Sent via Thor's hammer


They are banning it here on Germany. Because the menthol in the cigs make smoking more pleasant for kids. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

I will definitely be watching this thread. 
I'm still a noob vaper but although i have some good juices I still need to find an ADV (look at me, using acronyms  )


----------



## Riaz

i have also learnt that when testing new juices, do not take the initial taste you get as being how it will always be.

test atleast over a few days, or a few tanks (sometimes this will happen in a day  )

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

By the way, @Tom said a while back (excuse me Tom if this is my interpretation) that the term ADV is a bit overrated.

Who really would want to vape the same juice all day anyway? I tend to agree with that. I think the concept of a few top juices to have in your rotation or in several devices set up permanently is the way to go.

For a few months now i have had three juices on the go simultaneously, puffing away at whichever one i feel like at the moment.

It has taken me some time to discover I have three types of vaping requirements:
a) the need for something refreshing - to leave my mouth feeling sparkly and clean
b) the need for something tasty but not overpowering for mindless sort of vaping
c) the need for a strong kick when the urge arises. Some days it happens often, some days less so.

I fill these three needs with the following three setups:
1. The refresher - mainly VM Choc Mint - but any natural tasting minty or menthol juice will do. 5 Pawns bowdens mate sometimes does the honours here when im feeling a bit decadent.
2. The tasty mindless one - VK Pina Colada has featured nicely and being only 12 mg it works well for repetitive vaping. Vape Craving Adventure also doing the honours but its pricey so wont be often. I have varied this one quite a bit but I need to do more work here.
3. Strong kick - i find tobaccoes are best for this. Still hunting here but HHV Huntsman and HHV Gaia are so far my best I have found. They kick like mules and taste very good.

So id say i have roughly 2 flavours i have found so far that work beautifully for each category. My goal is to find a third for each and maybe build it up to 5 for each over the next few months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PS - i have actually decided to start a new thread called "whats your vaping style" with the post above


----------



## Oupa

@Tom hit the nail on the head. Menthol's bad rep stems from country's with a mindset that it is easier for kids to start smoking menthol cigarettes than straight tobacco. Also the old story of the flavour being more appealing to kids etc...

I enjoy menthol with almost all fruity flavours. Love the clean mouth feel and it does wonders for the sinuses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's a new day and new taste buds...

HHV Atomic Grasshopper is very nice but not an ADV for me... and I still use the term ADV because that's exactly what it is for me... an All Day Vape. 

HHV Dew is certainly Mountain Dew and also very nice but still not for me...

Next into the clone Russian and Kayfun is White Lie and Java Smooth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

*White Lie* is disappointing! Here is the spiel from the web site...

"White Lie is a wonderful blend of fresh coconut and fresh pear. This magical combination produces a wonderful, full bodied flavor combination that is..."

Pear I can taste but there is almost no coconut flavour... wow that was a fail.

The *Java Smooth* and *Mocha Java Smooth* are pretty nice coffee flavours and I will vape them for the rest of the day because they do have potential.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I went through 7 x HHV Juices and I'm afraid none of them will be an ADV for me... the Dew was pretty good and so were the Coffee's but they are just not for me.

These are the juices I tested... all sold and out of the man cave...
Atomic Grasshopper
Lemonade
Caramel Cappuccino
Java Smooth
Dew
Mocha Java Smooth
White Lie


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today I have been testing *Vape Craving Adventure* in a Russian Clone at 8 Watts (Did try it from 8 to 10 watts) on a 1,4 Ohm Coil on the Sigelei 20W.

I don't like the packaging one bit despite it looking so very kewl! The writing is pretty much impossible for me to read and no where (unless I'm really blind) does it actually say what juice is in what bottle... the only way I know what's in the bottle is because I ordered two bottles of Adventure by mistake and I can see there is a colour difference between the two juices.

And then you have to use either the little plastic Pipet that comes with the bottle or a blunt nosed syringe to get it out the bottle and into the device... and I guess the juice has a higher VG content because it's a mission getting the juice into both the pipet or syringe.

And then the bottles are glass and I get that glass is classy and upmarket but there is no way you can travel with the bottles and would have to decant the juice into a plastic bottle to go on the move.

That was the bad news... the *good news* is that there is little doubt that Vape Craving is a quality juice!

I added a few drops of menthol concentrate because I think it needed it it for my palate... This juice has made it into my top 5 and may just be an ADV for me... will continue with it for the next few days.

I then called my daughter who has a much better palate than I have and I always use her when testing juices... her reaction was immediate and she said it is a top 3 for her!

So I'm happy I got two bottles of Adventure and really happy I may have found a juice I can use when I need a change from my Menthol Ice!

So the bottom line "Winner Winner Chicken Dinner"!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next on my Quest was *Just "B" Peach and Apricot*. I chose 9mg nic.

This is in a mPT3 on a Vision Spinner 2 at 4,8V. This is a very sweet hardware set up I have to say and would be my choice for any new vaper as a first device!

I did test this juice way back in the beta test phase and I did like it and have been hoping that the production version was going to be great! This is an awesome juice and also made it into my top 5 and also has the potential to become an ADV for me. This juice is yum! I think the peach is predominant but the apricot is also there.

My daughter was also called to test this one and she immediately put this one right on top of her list. Her reaction was "I need to start Vaping"! She is a non-smoker but I use her for my juice tests because she has the ability to pick apart flavours and appreciate them.

I can't believe after trying more than 10 juices in a row with no winners I now get two in a row! 

My Top 3 Juices at this stage
Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice
and then tie for 2nd and 3rd (can't make up my mind yet) are Vape Craving Adventure and Just "B" Peach and Apricot!

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Addition to the Vape Craving Adventure story... Man O Man does this juice chuck vapour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha okay Mr finesmaster, you are seriously turning me into a HAVE TO HAVE ME SOME OF THAT vaper  everybody's been raving about this premium juice and it's seriously above my pay grade at the moment, i've got serious vaping envy hahaha - gonna have to bite the bullet and source some on payday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha okay Mr finesmaster, you are seriously turning me into a HAVE TO HAVE ME SOME OF THAT vaper  everybody's been raving about this premium juice and it's seriously above my pay grade at the moment, i've got serious vaping envy hahaha - gonna have to bite the bullet and source some on payday



Sorry Lizzie... and it's not an "in your face" juice... but I think it's high VG because if I vape it too much I start to get a burnt taste on the Russian Clone because the juice is so thick it's not flowing fast enough... I will put some in Amanda in the next few days and give it a real run!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher 

Thanks for sharing your experiences.

Am so happy for you that you found something you like!
I had a feeling about that Vape Craving Adventure for you - lol - am glad to hear.

Hilarious to hear your critical views on the Vape Craving bottles and the filling. I agree that they could have labelled them more prominently - hard to tell when you have a few of those bottles next to each other.

But I guess its what's inside that counts.

Thanks for the heads up on Just B Peach and Apricot - I need to try Just B's juices - just haven't gotten round to ordering.

So glad for you - let us know how the juices taste when they graduate to the REOs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> So glad for you - let us know how the juices taste when they graduate to the REOs



Roger that Hi Ho!


----------



## Just B

That is awesome Rob. So glad you have put my Peach/Apricot at No 2 (albeit a tie - its still good). I am however busy with a Menthol for you. Think I want *Just "B"* to have No1 and No2 spots in your ADV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really think I need to give up on my juice quest... I have tested a few this weekend... Drakes Yolo, Feellife (a few flavours), even a few VM Juices and nothing comes even close to my VM Menthol Ice.

The only flavours (and I have tested a few in the last few days) that have remained in atomisers is the Just "B" Peach and apricot and the two Vape Craving Juices... and that's because I vape them for a change and my daughter won't let me empty them.

It's time to clean all the hardware now... so we have Nautilus and mPT3's soaking in warm water ready for the session.


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> I really think I need to give up on my juice quest... I have tested a few this weekend... Drakes Yolo, Feellife (a few flavours), even a few VM Juices and nothing comes even close to my VM Menthol Ice.
> 
> The only flavours (and I have tested a few in the last few days) that have remained in atomisers is the Just "B" Peach and apricot and the two Vape Craving Juices... and that's because I vape them for a change and my daughter won't let me empty them.
> 
> It's time to clean all the hardware now... so we have Nautilus and mPT3's soaking in warm water ready for the session.


if you are happy with one proper ADV....so be it. There is a popular german youtube guy, Philgood, and he vapes only Menthol juice. 
Big advantage for you....you dont have to hunt down anything. VM MI is available in your vicinity. No wasting money on experiments too.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex

I would try that Amaretto again, for me that was truly amazing stuff.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> if you are happy with one proper ADV....so be it. There is a popular german youtube guy, Philgood, and he vapes only Menthol juice.
> Big advantage for you....you dont have to hunt down anything. VM MI is available in your vicinity. No wasting money on experiments too.



Yip I think I need to chill and just play with the off concentrate addition or two.

Now I can order my juice by the litre and not in the small bottles!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I would try that Amaretto again, for me that was truly amazing stuff.



Oh I have kept my Amaretto along with a few other juices and I will vape them occasionally... I will keep the 2 Vape Craving juices, a few of the Just B juices, a few of the Vape King Juices and a few of the other Vapour Mountain juices.

All I have left to try are a couple of Just "B" juices and the 5 Pawns Bowdens Mate... and I have a few 3ml bottles (compliments of my Vape Guru in CT) of Sixty Four and Frenilla that I need to put into Kiera!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh I have kept my Amaretto along with a few other juices and I will vape them occasionally... I will keep the 2 Vape Craving juices, a few of the Just B juices, a few of the Vape King Juices and a few of the other Vapour Mountain juices.
> 
> All I have left to try are a couple of Just "B" juices and the 5 Pawns Bowdens Mate... and I have a few 3ml bottles (compliments of my Vape Guru in CT) of Sixty Four and Frenilla that I need to put into Kiera!



Damn, wish I had a collection like that


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Damn, wish I had a collection like that



Pull in anytime for a taste fest if you get to Durbs by the Sea!


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Pull in anytime for a taste fest if you get to Durbs by the Sea!



We'll be there on July 1 for the horse race.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> We'll be there on July 1 for the horse race.



Then pull in! Especially if you have your Vape stand with you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

rob have you tried justB's butterscotch and mint? not a fan of mints but this is awesome sauce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> rob have you tried justB's butterscotch and mint? not a fan of mints but this is awesome sauce



I haven't... (but I will try it for sure)... I have Condensed Milk, Mocha Cream and Turkish Delight to try next from the Just "B" Range.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ET

ooooh mocha cream sounds tasty


----------



## Silver

Rob, I think you are doing well 
And as @Tom said, if you like something like VM MI so much, whats wrong with that?
As long as you have one or two others for a bit of variety now and then

At least you know what you like and dont like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, I think you are doing well
> And as @Tom said, if you like something like VM MI so much, whats wrong with that?
> As long as you have one or two others for a bit of variety now and then
> 
> At least you know what you like and dont like



100% Hi Ho... I think this week coming up will be a coil and wick week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Currently smoking Golden Drops So Cool Pomegranate.
It's a pomegranate with menthol, quite a nice smoke, maybe you should have a go at that?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snape of Vape said:


> Currently smoking Golden Drops So Cool Pomegranate.
> It's a pomegranate with menthol, quite a nice smoke, maybe you should have a go at that?



Sounds yummy! Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Rob Fisher it came with the Zamplebox of May, that and some nicoticket menthol were the menthol juices in the box

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well I did say I was over testing juices and in fact boxed them all up apart from one or two or three and sold the whole bang shoot in a record sale in the classies...

But I have a sealed bottle of Five Pawns Bowdens Mate that @Stroodlepuff made me buy at the Cape Vape Meet... and @Matthee very kindly donated 3 x 3ml bottles for my Woodvil 18490 and he filled them each with some of his favourite juices.

I tried the 64 the other day and didn't like it... and there wasn't much chatter going on in the forums so I was a little bored and decided to test another juice... so I filled the Aerotank Mini with 18mg Bowdens Mate and popped it onto the Vision Spinner 2.

The real review you can read here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/five-pawns.601/

I was fully prepared to take a taste or two and rush everything to the basin to rinse it out... but this is a very different juice to all the other Five Pawns I tried and hated... this one is interesting and not unpleasant like every other juice I have tested... Mmmm I think I will leave this one in the tank and give it a go every now and again... I may even open the sealed bottle and try the 12mg version.

Mint, Chocolate and Vanilla... this one is interesting... let's see how we go...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Super Rob
Glad for you

You must try Bowdens in the lower ohm Reo


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super Rob
> Glad for you
> 
> You must try Bowdens in the lower ohm Reo



The ,67 coil is history... and the ,4 was history 4 seconds after I tried it... I think I'll make a ,9 or close and try that when my other devices arrive.... I have two Reomisers standing by for when they arrive!


----------



## Silver

Thats great Rob

Just saying, you have to taste Bowdens in the Reo at some point. 
Dont just taste it in the commercial tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thats great Rob
> 
> Just saying, you have to taste Bowdens in the Reo at some point.
> Dont just taste it in the commercial tank



Roger that Hi Ho...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the next step in my Juice search was to get some 100% VG Menthol Ice with 0mg Nic.

Tried it today… no throat hit at all… very muted flavour… but this is what I will use when trying to impress the chicks with cloud blowing and direct lung hits. But as a general vaping juice it’s an epic fail.

I’ll use this to tone down other stronger Menthol Ice when I want a gentler vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am determined to find another flavour to vape other than Menthol Ice so this week is going to me mixes of juice with Menthol Ice…

First off today will be two thirds Menthol Ice and one third VM Strawberry! The reason for that percentage mix is simply the amount of space left in Amanda’s bottle!

I have been vaping this new juice for a few hours and I think I may be onto something here… I will be doing some more experimenting!

So far so good…

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I am determined to find another flavour to vape other than Menthol Ice so this week is going to me mixes of juice with Menthol Ice…
> 
> First off today will be two thirds Menthol Ice and one third VM Strawberry! The reason for that percentage mix is simply the amount of space left in Amanda’s bottle!
> 
> I have been vaping this new juice for a few hours and I think I may be onto something here… I will be doing some more experimenting!
> 
> So far so good…


Admirable perserverance, Sir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Admirable perserverance, Sir.


 
Hehehe... Lunatic maybe... but I'm still getting headaches and I'm sure it's from the constant power of the Menthol Ice... so either I need to find some more juices or give up vaping and that's not really an option! 

I have to say I'm managing with this Strawberry and Menthol combo so far and I haven't reached for the Myprodol's yet...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

@Rob Fisher this might seem like a weird question, but are you drinking at least 2 lt's of water a day with your vape?
Its normally a hydration issue causing the headaches for me personally.

Glycerine is a humidicant, so it attracts water, as you vaporize and inhale it does actually decrease your water content.


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> @Rob Fisher this might seem like a weird question, but are you drinking at least 2 lt's of water a day with your vape?


 
No I'm not... but will be from tomorrow onwards... I did try dinking lots of water at one stage but it didn't help... but I will give it another go because it may well be the issue!

Thanks for the reminder @MarkK!


----------



## MarkK

No problem  I hate to see some one say quit vaping but I have had the same experience.
Its really not an enjoyable head ache either, it becomes an incapacitating one 

I collect water from the spring in Springs road in Newlands. Beautiful water right out of the mountain  keep a 2lt in my car through the day and just keep on sipping when ever I get thirsty.
The better the quality of the water the easier it is to keep drinking it 

Vape on Vape Strong!

P.S if any of our members make use of the spring in springs road please be quiet and respectful of the old age home in the road! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> Vape on Vape Strong!


 
And drink lots of H2O!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET

just adding some menthol ice to another juice completely changes the juice so i think you're on the right track there rob. you don't need a brand new juice, just some menthol compatible ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> just adding some menthol ice to another juice completely changes the juice so i think you're on the right track there rob. you don't need a brand new juice, just some menthol compatible ones


 
Yip that's the plan and it really seems to be working... I haven't been on another juice for this long since my Twisp days! And the added bonus is that Amanda is finally getting some air time!


----------



## ET

if it helps rob, a shot of whisky in a glass of water is still mostly water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> if it helps rob, a shot of whisky in a glass of water is still mostly water


 
It would help if I liked the taste of whiskey!


----------



## ET

it's an aquired taste i must admit. whisky and sodawater is my new favourite, the sodawater makes the whisky taste better and it has bubbles and the of course no sugar. it's banting booze

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

I went through a lot of whisky tasting before I found my adw - GlenGrant (single malt), neat or on the rocks.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I went through a lot of whisky tasting before I found my adw - GlenGrant (single malt), neat or on the rocks.


 
I will try that when I get the opportunity... I found a bottle of special Klippies on our trip and that is just so awesome on the rocks!




In the spirit of innovation laid down by our original Master Distiller comes the latest addition to the family - Klipdrift Black Gold. This extraordinary, rare blend of superior potstilled brandies is infused with the finest hand-picked Arabica coffee beans which are grown wild in the rolling hills and forests of the Ethiopian highlands. This, combined with the supreme cocoa from Cote d'Ivoire creates a taste sensation of exceptional quality.

Indulge your senses with aromas of freshly roasted coffee beans and rich dark chocolate with subtle undertones of vanilla and creamy caramel. These aromas follow through onto the palate to create a tantalising taste experience with hints of complex brandy spice following through to a seamlessly smooth and velvety mocha finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I will try that when I get the opportunity... I found a bottle of special Klippies on our trip and that is just so awesome on the rocks!
> 
> View attachment 7388
> 
> 
> In the spirit of innovation laid down by our original Master Distiller comes the latest addition to the family - Klipdrift Black Gold. This extraordinary, rare blend of superior potstilled brandies is infused with the finest hand-picked Arabica coffee beans which are grown wild in the rolling hills and forests of the Ethiopian highlands. This, combined with the supreme cocoa from Cote d'Ivoire creates a taste sensation of exceptional quality.
> 
> Indulge your senses with aromas of freshly roasted coffee beans and rich dark chocolate with subtle undertones of vanilla and creamy caramel. These aromas follow through onto the palate to create a tantalising taste experience with hints of complex brandy spice following through to a seamlessly smooth and velvety mocha finish.


Oooh, must try that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> In the spirit of innovation laid down by our original Master Distiller comes the latest addition to the family - Klipdrift Black Gold. This extraordinary, rare blend of superior potstilled brandies is infused with the finest hand-picked Arabica coffee beans which are grown wild in the rolling hills and forests of the Ethiopian highlands. This, combined with the supreme cocoa from Cote d'Ivoire creates a taste sensation of exceptional quality.
> 
> Indulge your senses with aromas of freshly roasted coffee beans and rich dark chocolate with subtle undertones of vanilla and creamy caramel. These aromas follow through onto the palate to create a tantalising taste experience with hints of complex brandy spice following through to a seamlessly smooth and velvety mocha finish.


 
that could also be a good description of a premium vape

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> that could also be a good description of a premium vape


Lol, that was my first thought too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Happy for you 
@Rob Fisher 
That you enjoying the new mix
Go for it. Enjoy


----------



## Rob Fisher

Many thanks for my test bottle of Just B juice Betty Boo! 

In an effort to track down the headache causing issues I now have a flavourless 6mg 100% VG juice to start testing! @Just B

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Just B

Pleasure Rob. I hope it works..... and if it does we can start adding drops of menthol till we get the perfect level for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat

Rob Fisher said:


> Klipdrift Black Gold. ... Indulge your senses with aromas of freshly roasted coffee beans and rich dark chocolate with subtle undertones of vanilla and creamy caramel. These aromas follow through onto the palate to create a tantalising taste experience with hints of complex brandy spice following through to a seamlessly smooth and velvety mocha finish.


 
i wish there was ejuice like that. Or Cape Velvet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tonight something different... @Just B made me some unflavoured VG 6mg and I have added some Brandy concentrate. It need to mix a bit and then I will test drive it...


----------



## ET

you gonna have brandy and drive? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Apart from the late evening vaping pleasure one of my most favourite times to vape is in the morning when I refill and rewick and put in fresh batteries… the vape is always pure and strong… and today it’s some new juices for me…

In Olivia I have Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks 6mg… initial reaction is great… I can taste both Green Melon and Watermelon… I decided that I’m probably not giving new juices enough of a chance putting them into commercial tanks so this time I thought I would load a Woodvil and give it a fair shake!




In Erica goes my normal Menthol Ice and this time I have doubled the dose of coconut concentrate and I simply LOVE this combination and I guess is my number one selection.




In Missy is a Just B 6mg flavourless with drops of Brandy concentrate and the clouds are awesome but I think I may have to increase the amount of concentrate to taste the Brandy… but the object of this exercise is to see if I can use 100% VG as an ADV with flavouring.




In Amanda is the last of my VM Strawberry and Menthol Ice mix which I am certainly enjoying and is an ADV for me and I have more Strawberry on its way from CT!




In Maria the Russian is Pure Menthol ice which I grab a few times a day.




If Missy’s big sister arrives today she will get to be filled with Whirling Dervish… if she doesn’t arrive then I may just open the box that has Maria’s sister in and coil up the Russian and put it on the other Sigelei.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I love the long drip tip. Think it looks awesome!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chatting to Hi Ho today he mentioned something about throat hit and nic levels and after playing around with juices for a week or two and having gone down to 6mg I think my happy place is 9mg because 6mg doesn’t quite do it for me… @Silver you were on the money as always!

It has only just dawned on me as I play with different juices and different strengths right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

18mg makes my nose tingle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wasn't going to comment on these new juices I'm testing till I have vaped them for a few days... but the one I thought I would hate because I dislike cinnamon is the one that I'm giving most attention to! This is such an interesting and smooth vape! I have a feeling I'm going to like this one!




Whirling Dervish Vape O Renda! Hard to describe it... but will try when I have tried it for a few days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

